# Most popular soundcloud alternative?



## kaiyoti (Nov 14, 2017)

I was on soundcloud pro. I had the $50/year (CAD) plan. I've been on the plan for multiple years which seems to be grandfathered in.

Moved to the US last year, my CAD card expired. Soundcloud automated system complains about payment failure with link to "change payment method". Except the link did not match the guide and no option was available to change. My only option was to "upgrade" to a different plan which upgrades me to the Pro Unlimited, which is $135/year. The Pro itself now costs $63/year. I am currently away at a conference so did not have time to contact support. The subscription eventually expired. I contacted them over the weekend when I had time to get them to put me back on the old plan but allow me to change card. 

_"Sorry for any confusion. If you decide to purchase at the price you see, let us know. We will then extend your plan accordingly."_

Soundcloud has failed even at the lowest god damn level. Don't get me wrong... an extra $13/year is not bankrupting me, but this smells like an scam where they take petty opportunities to force grandfathered users to new plans. 

Therefore, I'm done with Soundcloud. What's a good alternative?


----------



## HiEnergy (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm using hearthis.at and https://www.orfium.com/ (Orfium) besides Soundcloud


----------

